# Dualit Espressivo Flow Problems



## DGClarke1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi

I've had my Dualit Espressivo for about 2 years now, and generally it has been a super machine. It always seems to make good coffee.

The machine is regularly cleaned and relatively recently de-scaled.

Lately though, it seems to have started suffering flow problems, where the coffee comes out of the left nozzle normally, but only drips out of the right, and vice-versa. Occasionally the flow is poor out of both nozzles. Also, becuase the flow is poor, the machine has to run longer and gets rather hot, so the control knob gets stiff to turn off once you've finished making the coffee.

If you pack the ground coffee very loosely in the brew head, the flow is ok most of the time, but if you pack it down tightly. this seems to exacerbate the effect.

I don't remember this being a feature when the machine was new.

Does anoyone have any experience of this, or can anyone advise.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DGClarke1 said:


> Lately though, it seems to have started suffering flow problems, where the coffee comes out of the left nozzle normally, but only drips out of the right, and vice-versa. Occasionally the flow is poor out of both nozzles. Also, becuase the flow is poor, the machine has to run longer and gets rather hot, so the control knob gets stiff to turn off once you've finished making the coffee.


First thing to check for is whether you have a blockage in the brewhead. Have a look at the machine's manual for removing the shower screen and cleaning behind it. Over time, bits of coffee grind can get lodged above the shower screen and interfere with the flow. Check this first and see if it resolves your problems.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Is it the pressurised basket? Sounds like the holes might be a bit clogged up. Probably needs a good clean with the cleaning pin things if you still have them?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, remember, the finer the grind/tighter it is packed into the basket the more the resistance there is for the water to pass through. You mention the flow is uneven....is it a tamping issue?


----------



## DGClarke1 (Mar 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Also, remember, the finer the grind/tighter it is packed into the basket the more the resistance there is for the water to pass through. You mention the flow is uneven....is it a tamping issue?


I have tried only very lightly tamping, and it does seem to help, but it's still too hit and miss for my liking.

I'll check that the holes in the pressure basket are clear first. I do still have the pin.

The brewhead holes are checked (and pinned through) regularly.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are using the pressurised basket only very light tamping is needed anyway. As already mentioned have you tried grinding a bit coarser as well as easing off on the tamp?

My espressivo doesn't have the smoothest of flows (I use a non-pressurised basket) but the coffee tastes good so I've never worried about it too much.


----------



## DGClarke1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been reading about the pressurised vs unpressurised baskets, and it seems that the pressurised ones are only like that to make even the poorest coffee produce a crema (by frothing it up).

I am very interested in getting hold of a unpressurised basket for my Dualit to try it out. "Godders", where did you get yours?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I would recommend going unpressurised. Having hunted high and low I can confirm that this Krups basket fits the espressivo portafilter:

http://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/products/MS%252d0907163-%252d-Krups-2%252dCup-Filter.html


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes that's pretty much pressurised baskets in a nutshell, they are also less fussy about grind and tamp (hence being aimed at more casual users).

After hunting high and low I found the following Krups (double) basket which is a good fit for the espressivo portafilter:

http://tinyurl.com/cq5j6b8

As mentioned you will have to be a bit more precise with the grind and tamp but the end result is well worth it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you grinding fresh using a decent burr grinder?

If you are then make the change, but if you aren't grinding fresh for each shot or you are using a blade grinder I wouldn't swap to a non pressurised, it will make things worse due to stale coffee / inconsistent grind size.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a good point. Initially I had a Krups burr grinder which wasn't great but just about good enough to make the unpressurised basket worthwhile.

The Eureka Mignon is in a different class.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I bet







Get the unpressurised and decent tamper, should make things a lot better once you master it!


----------



## GeorgeB (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the same machine, how is the temperature of the coffee you get? Mine is a bit cool for my liking, even with hot cups, leaving the machine on for a good while and running just hot water through the filter. Any suggestions?


----------



## harpss1ngh (Nov 30, 2015)

GeorgeB said:


> I have the same machine, how is the temperature of the coffee you get? Mine is a bit cool for my liking, even with hot cups, leaving the machine on for a good while and running just hot water through the filter. Any suggestions?


Boil a kettle and stick it in there...then pass through the filter. Boil water into your cup too.

Only way I've got an ok ish coffee, still watery

.....oops, just realised I revived an old thread


----------

